# Is this caulk any good?



## bluefitness (Sep 4, 2008)

I purchased a case of DAP acrylic latex with silicone 50 year caulk. I am going to use it to caulk seams in my exterior siding trim. I will also use it around window trim (underneath).


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

:yes:

DM


----------



## sirwired (Jun 22, 2007)

Which DAP? They make two Siliconized Acrylic Latex Caulks; Alex Plus and Dynaflex 230. The Dynaflex 230 is what I use and it seems to hold up pretty well and not get too crunchy.

SirWired


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Jun 17, 2008)

bluefitness said:


> I purchased a case of DAP acrylic latex with silicone 50 year caulk. I am going to use it to caulk seams in my exterior siding trim. I will also use it around window trim (underneath).


Before you do, phone around to the places listed under "Caulk and Caulking Supplies" in your Yellow Pages and see if any of them sell a caulk called "Kop-R-Lastic".
http://www.usehickson.com/Koprlastic/ThermoplasticConstructionSealant/KopRLastic_Guide.shtml

http://www.usehickson.com/Koprlastic/ThermoplasticConstructionSealant/KopRLastic.shtml

If you can't find that, then go to your local Home Depot and see if you can find "Stone Mason Gutter & Siding Sealant".
http://www.usehickson.com/StoneMason/SealantsButyls/GutterAndSidingSealant.shtml

Both tubes will contain the exact same caulk, but Kop-R-Lastic comes in 9 colours whereas Stone Mason Gutter & Siding Sealant only comes in white and clear.

THIS IS THE CAULK YOU WANT TO USE ! ! !

That's because it's a synthetic rubber that has excellent adhesive stength, but has an even higher COHESIVE strength, which means it sticks to itself even better than it sticks to building materials. So, when it comes time to remove the old caulk, you just get one end of it started, and it pulls off the wall or window or door just like a rubber rope.

Maintaining your caulk in good condition not only requires that you use a good caulk, it also requires that you maintain that caulk, and replace it as necessary. Kop-R-Lastic makes this part of the job a breeze because it's so easy to remove the stuff. That is not to imply that it comes off by itself... it doesn't. But, when you want to remove it, you can just pull the caulk off just like painter's masking tape (although it takes a lot more force to pull it off than tape). Still, you get the picture.

I won't use any other caulk on the exterior of my building, and it's the only thing I use around my bathroom linoleums.


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

bluefitness said:


> Is this caulk any good?
> ...DAP acrylic latex with silicone 50 year caulk.


Yes
It's excellent


----------

